# Monitor wird plötzlich schwarz??

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in seltsames Hardware-Problem:

Ich lasse gerade miene Bilddatenbank in digikam "warten", der Rechner läuft seit gestern abend ununterbrochen durch. Heute morgen ist der Bildschirm plötzlich schwarz geworden (sieht aus wie Ruhemodus)und läßt sich nicht mehr "wecken".

Konsole läßt sich wechseln, htop zeigt, das digikam immer noch arbeitet. Auch X ist noch als Prozess vorhanden. Allerdings bekomme ich auf tty7 keine Anzeige mehr. fdmesg und Xorg.0.log geben nichts her...

Da ich den digikam-Prozess ungern unterbrechen will (MYSQL-Datenbank nicht beschädigen!) bin ich etwas ratlos, was ich jetzt tun kann.

Bildschirm ist ein Flat von HP (genau kann ich es daheim sagen)

Grafikkarte ist Geforce (8800S?) mit aktuellen nvidia-driver

KDE4.11

Wo ansetzen? Immerhin kann ich noch an der Konsole  :Smile: 

uhai

----------

## andi_s

Check mal ob du irgendwelche Zombie-Prozesse laufen hast und wenn ja, dann versuchen zu killen... Klingt für mich aber ehr so als ob der Treiber der Grafikkarte "tot" ist (ich gehe mal davon aus das banalste hast du gechecked: stecken die Kabel richtig?)... vielleicht mal X killen, module unloaden und X dann neu starten? nur so eine Idee auf die Schnelle... ansonsten ACPI, Powersaving, Screensaver usw. vielleicht sagen die Logdateien dazu etwas?

----------

## uhai

Bin daheim am Patienten.

Nvidia-drivers läuft hier 331.20. Monitor ist HP ZR2240w, Grafik GeForce 8400 GS, Kernel 3.10.17 amd64

Wie finde ich den Zombie? Anhand der CPU-Last in Hop? Wenn ich X beende, stirbt digikam mit, oder?

Noch läuft der Wartungsprozess...

Uhai

----------

## uhai

Der 4. Kern wird in htop nicht angezeigt?!!

Beim Wechsel von tty6 ( Text) zu tty7 (X) ist für 2 Sekunden der Mauszeiger sichtbar, der sich auch bewegen läßt.

----------

## bell

Es könnte der Composite Manager sein. Hatte schon mal ähnliches mit Compiz. Was nutzt Du? KDE? Gnome? Xfce? Da würde ich den Window-Manager (Compiz/Mutter/Metacity/Kwin/Xfwm) als erstes abschießen. Dieser sollte dann automatisch neu gestartet werden ohne dass der X neustartet. Aber keine Garantie meiner seits.

----------

## andi_s

schau dir mal die ausgabe von 

```

ps aux

```

an...

und dann versuch den richtigen prozess zu finden und zu killen (auch hier keine garantie)

----------

## uhai

KDE mit kdm, Computer läuft hier nicht. 

Wenn ich kdm kille, bricht auch digikam ab, oder? Das würde ich gerne vermeiden, solange die Datenbank-Wartung läuft.

Ps aux liefert die gleiche Liste wie htop, oder? Die meisten Einträge kann ich nicht einordnen...

Uhai

----------

## frostschutz

Du könntest (als User eingeloggt) mit startx -- :8 nen zweiten X Server auf tty8 starten. Vielleicht bekommst du da ja dann wieder Bild.

Wenn du Pech hast stürzt die Kiste ganz ab, wenn du Glück hast kommt die Grafik wieder aus dem Trichter...

----------

## bell

Wenn Du kwin killst sollten andere Programme, also auch digicam, weiterlaufen. KDE Session merkt dass kwin weg ist und startet diesen neu. Der X-Server bleibt und alle X-Anwendungen (digicam) auch. Aber wie gesagt, keine Garantie. Mit xfce+compiz/xfwm klappt es so. Hab übrigens ab und zu das selbe Problem, auch mit Nvidia. Und da muss ich einfach Compiz (mein Composite/Window Manager) killen.

----------

## uhai

kwin killen hat geklappt, der kommt wieder. Allerdings hatte mein System Vollauslastung, nachdem ich als user startx auf einer anderen Konsole gemacht habe. hing dann mit grafischer Oberfläche auch fest...

Der dritte boot-Versuch hat dann geklappt, die ersten beiden waren extrem langsam, besonders die USB-Geräteerkennung...

uhai

----------

